# What is this layout worth?



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

I came across this today on C/L I was thinking of picking it up and using it to play around with. What do you think is a fair price to pay?


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Hey bylerjunction,

I saw that same add, it is listed north of you and south of me. Just for the power supply and other small items I would say it is worth it. I was looking at it, but I didn't care for the layout, plus I don't have the room to store it or keep it anywhere.


Bill


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I just looked at the add. If you don't have a layout it is worth the asking price.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

niehausiiw said:


> Hey bylerjunction,
> 
> I saw that same add, it is listed north of you and south of me. Just for the power supply and other small items I would say it is worth it. I was looking at it, but I didn't care for the layout, plus I don't have the room to store it or keep it anywhere.
> 
> ...


yeah I figured the other stuff made i more than worth it...I know the layout is kinda rough looking but for the money I thought I could play around with it and use it to experiment on...


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

It has some interesting operating oppurtunites, and you won't have to pay much for structures! You could extend the mountains outward for tunnels so it won't be so steep to do the scenary. I'm Scottish and therefore very tight with the dollars ladie, so I wouldn't go more than $50. Is that a hollow core door it's mounted on?


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

wolfeinmane said:


> It has some interesting operating oppurtunites, and you won't have to pay much for structures! You could extend the mountains outward for tunnels so it won't be so steep to do the scenary. I'm Scottish and therefore very tight with the dollars ladie, so I wouldn't go more than $50. Is that a hollow core door it's mounted on?



I have not seen the piece in person yet..unfortunately due to two recent surgeries and a large open wound on my foot I cannot leave the house. I contacted the seller and figure for the right price I will just send my girlfriend to pick it up and once I get done playing with I may just donate it to my local TCA Division


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

brylerjunction said:


> I have not seen the piece in person yet..unfortunately due to two recent surgeries and a large open wound on my foot I cannot leave the house. I contacted the seller and figure for the right price I will just send my girlfriend to pick it up and once I get done playing with I may just donate it to my local TCA Division


Hope you feel better soon and I like the 'sending the girlfriend scenario' especially if she's not a model train fan, she may get it for cheaper:

"Come on that's really ugly, and you want what for it?!" "My boyfriend just had major surgery and I want this for his recovery."

I always have the wife with me for negotiations..she's awesome :laugh:


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

it has some potential, i located the craigslist ad and if i am correct it said the asking price is $35. That seems fair but i would try to get them down to $25.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

wolfeinmane said:


> Hope you feel better soon and I like the 'sending the girlfriend scenario' especially if she's not a model train fan, she may get it for cheaper:
> 
> "Come on that's really ugly, and you want what for it?!" "My boyfriend just had major surgery and I want this for his recovery."
> 
> I always have the wife with me for negotiations..she's awesome :laugh:



she really comes in handy at the train shows...


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

Ranger said:


> it has some potential, i located the craigslist ad and if i am correct it said the asking price is $35. That seems fair but i would try to get them down to $25.


thats what I was thinking $25 would be fair


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

what scale is it?


----------

